# Nature, landscape, macro photography site!



## Psych (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi there! 

  I've cobbled together a website to display my photos and I'm really looking to get some feedback on it. 

  It's not complete, I've got sections to update, sections to create, and much more photo's to TAKE but it's workable as it is for now. Good or bad, I'd really appreciate it if anyone has a moment to spare. The majority of the pictures are nature related, lots of macro's in there as well. I'm a sucker for a good waterfall.  

http://www.mikesphotos.ca/ 

  I use a Nikon Coolpix 4500 for most of my work, but some is done with my trusty Minolta XD-5.

  Cheers!
  Mike...


----------



## Chase (Apr 13, 2003)

Welcome!

I really enjoyed the site and the photo quality was great. Makes me want to go out and pick up a coolpix!

Were the shots touched up much with something like Photoshop? Just curious, because some of the colors were absolutely stunning!

Great site! I'd love a link back to the forum under your links page if you have a chance.

Thanks!


----------



## Psych (Apr 14, 2003)

Certainly, I'd be happy to put a link for your site up on mine (you know, when I actually create the Links page ;-) )

  Thanks for your comments, yeah I quite like my Coolpix!  As for the "digital darkroom" stuff, I don't change colors much after I take the pics off the camera, no.  

  After pulling the images off the camera, I generally run them through a slight unsharp mask in Photoshop, I use no sharpening on the camera itself, and that's about it.  Sometimes, if my white balance is off for the scene there's a need to color correct, but for the most part what you see there is what the camera took.  Granted, for the most part I have it set to a slightly higher color saturation than norm, but not it's max.  

  Mike...


----------

